# Shipping paints and Royal Mail/Parcel Force...WTF!?



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Found this at Hannant's...

*Enamel paint problems...* 

_Following recently completely unannounced new rules we regret we can no longer despatch certain items through the post by Royal Mail. These include Xtracolor and Humbrol enamel paints, Alclad products, liquid glues etc etc. Many of our orders are having these items removed and destroyed and then they are returning the rest of the parcel to us. ParcelForce say they can still accept them for now. If you put any of the affected items into your cart you will not now see the cheaper Royal Mail postage options. We will refund on any of these items in your orders that are alraedy placed. Acrylic paints are not affected though we are only allowed 4 pots maximum per order now. This is to the UK and Overseas. We do realise that this is all ridiculous but sadly there is nothing we can do._ 

What the h*ll is up with the Royal Mail and Parcel Force!?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2013)

Crazy isn't it? You can legally send a can of oil by mail, but not a small tin of paint! And as for opening the parcels, and destroying the paint - that's just bl**dy criminal!
I phoned Hannant's a couple of weeks ago to ask about this, and was told that they can send via Parcel Force, at the moment, but don't know for how long!
It's the same bl**dy company! Need a lesson in reality I think - why can't they make it simple and say that, for example, parcels containing paints etc must have a label stating the contents. That way, it could be seen what is a paint parcel and what is a bomb, with a nice big label stating 'Caution! Bomb - handle with care!'
****ing idiotic institutionism !!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2013)

If it is unknown what is up , this is always a matter of money.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Aye! Money to pay their fat cats, ie _bosses_, pay checks!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2013)

Yep...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll drink to that my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2013)

Drinking ... joining you.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll have one them excellent Polish Vodkas!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2013)

Hush !!!!.... C-stoff sounds more enigmatic and exciting  .... you know ... women. These are worse than spies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry!  I'll have a few of them C- and T-Stoff!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh... now it's correct. Also I have both C and T-stoff fuel. A few litres I think. I have to check my stash in the fridge.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Homemade C- and T-Stoff!? Even better!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2013)

I tried shipping a few small pots of Humbrol to Terry a few years back and nobody would do it, including the US Postal Service, UPS and FedEx.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Homemade C- and T-Stoff!? Even better!



There is a such one too ..... no problem


----------



## Rogi (Mar 2, 2013)

Just be thankful people arn't way too into the 'Organic" craze or we'd have to be switching to a "Organic, non-toxic, eco-friendly, triple non-stick" glue lol


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Spit in a tube??


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2013)




----------

